
Show HN: Prism is an HTTP and WebSocket API Gateway - jeswin
https://retransmit.io/
======
jeswin
Hello HN,

I've been working on this for the past three months. I started this project
because many clients I work with (as part of my consulting gigs) have switched
to Micro Services and needed an API gateway in front of them (to do response
aggregation, rate limiting etc). There are options out there like Kong, but
some of them prefer a simpler (and free) tool extensible using JS. Hence
Prism.

Aside of regular API gateway features, some capabilities in Prism are unique.
For instance, Prism can receive messages on Redis channels and forward them to
specific WebSocket clients. This allows multiple services to asynchronously
send messages to WebSocket clients.

Prism is in Beta, but good enough to start trialing with. Over the next few
weeks, I plan to add more tests and improve the documentation. In particular,
the documentation around WebSockets needs more attention.

Happy to handhold anyone who wants to try Retransmit. If you run into
problems, please file an issue on github.

